# Bosch GSB 16 RE drill



## Coxy (May 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I got that drill from the Mrs for my B-day last year along with a set of drill bits and screwdriver heads (http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=141141) - also by Bosch.

Generally, I really like it, but one problem is bothering me with it:

It got a keyless chuck which is very handy, but it seem like when I'm working with higher resistance (in wood & metal) the chuck seem to lose its grip and the drill bit is sliding all the way into the chuck and basically the chuck keep spinning around the drill bit.

Now I'm not sure whether it's the poor grip of the chuck or the fact that the drill bit base is round and not angled for a better grip. 

I gave it back to Bunnings (the drill is still under warranty) and they returned it after 5 days and you can see that the little grips inside the chuck has been filed and 'sharpened'. tried it and it seem to hold a bit better but still sometimes slipping in the chuck.

Anyone got any idea what could be the reason? 
Did someone experienced something like that with a keyless chuck drill?

Thank you very much, that's a great forum.

Cheers,

John.


----------

